# Novice needs advice



## 1Roger (Sep 24, 2020)

I live in a condominium and use my dining room as a wood shop currently I have been using compressed air in a can to blow off dust that I create which is used in 15 second spurts. I purchased a Sil-Air silent compressor for air brushing thinking I could possibly use it to spray small items with Lacquer and use it with an air nozzle to blow off work bench etc. The compressor has a 1/2 HP motor with a 2.25 gal tank 2.15 CFM free air and 84-114psi, is there an air nozzle that can connect to the 1/4" hose via quick connect that I can use? The people at the air brush store said no and offered to sell me cans of compressed air. I needed this compressor due to it's low noise output of 40 db.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

1Roger,
I found these online:






Mini Type Quick Disconnect Pneumatic Fittings | Mini Type Fittings


Shaw Stainless carries a large inventory of Mini Type Quick Disconnect Pneumatic fittings with quick delivery.



stainlessandalloy.com





Stephen


----------



## 1Roger (Sep 24, 2020)

Thank you I'll check them out.


----------



## Philip_Green (Sep 25, 2020)

People of airbrush store, I think they are more experienced and acknowledge, I suggest go their and take advice in brief.


----------

